# hey, i'm new...



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

hey everyone, i'm 14 and i after years of seeing specialists and tests i was finally diagnosed with ibs, last year. No one seems to understand what it's like to live with ibs, and i have lost many friends and oppourtunites, due to the fact that i am scared to leave the house because of the pain and embarrassment that comes with this problem. hopefully someone will have some advice for me, and give me some things to try that might help with my ibs.thanks!


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey welcome to the group! of course this isn't the best group to join but theres lots of people who are really awesome on this site! What really helped me was seeing a GI (gastrointestinal doctor) she put me on the best meds ever! its called hyosctamine but you have to go see a doctor cause they got to write a percription for it. other things that might help is stress relaxation such as yoga also there are certain food that trigger IBS for example for me its carbonation so i cant have lots of soda. others could be choclate milk fruit anything but a food that does help IBS is fiber! eats lot of it! however after my first year of IBS i couldn't take it anymore so i just switched to takein benefiber!hope it helps,reezy


----------



## bran-d (Dec 28, 2003)

hey, thanx so much for what you suggested!i'll definetly look into seeing the gi doctor and doing some yoga etc. thanx so much for the advice~Brandy


----------



## Squeak (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, I am new to the group, but I have lived with IBS since the 3rd grade and I am now 31 years old. I have lived almost my entire life wondering where a bathroom is whenever I leave the house. At one point it was so bad I did not leave the house unless it was absolutely necessary. I do know that Immodium helps, but I have yet to find any type of cure. I have taken everything from antidepressants to increasing my fiber. I am currently taking lactulose and that seems to help a little. I do think that stress makes everything worse. I try to stay away from things that stress me out and remove myself from the situation. I have learned to live with the problem and adjust my life accordingly. Good Luck!Squeak


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

hey if your 31 then your little message under your name should NOT say junior member!


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

hey bran-d i'm glad that i could help ya! this site has a whole bunch of suggestions! let me know if U find anything new im always looking for things for me to do to get through those bad days!!!! lolreezy


----------



## seo (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey bran-d I am really proud of you and i just want u to know you rock! You have been I great support to me


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

i have add IBS-D for about 2 years. it all started after a really bad bout of flu. i went to a GI but he just recently said i had IBS. i need to try more fiber but Immodum has been my salvation. i'm on 15 and i'm pretty lonely. i have probs with proccessed foods like velveta cheese and lunch meat. a lot of other things too. if you have any suggestions i'm open. thanx!if life doesn't have horns. grab life by the boob!hehe


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

grab life by the boob? sounds interesting.Scott


----------

